
Show HN: can you spot the InvisiMark? - magnetic
https://www.zing-app.com/can-spot-invisimark/
======
anotheryou
SPOILERS BELOW:

I don't have a mac. Can someone spoil me which is it? I say it's B. It has
slightly desaturated or off colors.

edit: I now compared the two result screenshots, I was right.

